# Recommend a good Gi Bag



## Charlemagne (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to get a bag to carry my gear for BJJ.  I have one for PTK, one for lifting, and would like to have one dedicated to BJJ so that I don't have to transfer my stuff (tape, mouth guard, etc.) all the time.  I thought about buying a regular duffel bag, and that would probably work OK, but I also thought that perhaps something with some mesh, or at least fabric that is breathable would be good since the Gi gets so sweaty during training, and I am not always able to come straight home after training.  

I have seen a few dedicated Gi backs from different BJJ vendors, but so far I am not terribly impressed with what I have found.

Any ideas on this?


----------



## Tames D (Aug 13, 2016)

Extreme Tiger Claw Pack :: MartialArtSmart.com

This is the bag I've been using for JKD about 8 years now. I love it.  Vented compartments on the exterior sides and one inside. Also a compartment on the bottom. You can wear it backpack style when you have other things to carry. It's big enough for my Kali sticks and other weapons.


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 13, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Extreme Tiger Claw Pack :: MartialArtSmart.com
> 
> This is the bag I've been using for JKD about 8 years now. I love it.  Vented compartments on the exterior sides and one inside. Also a compartment on the bottom. You can wear it backpack style when you have other things to carry. It's big enough for my Kali sticks and other weapons.



Thanks!  I'll take a look.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 13, 2016)

I use a laundry basket. I used a backpack but the moisture could not escape and it melted my gear.


----------

